# Bordom and Online shopping Don't mix



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

The call of those online lure shops got the better of me _Again_   
A sample of what arrived :twisted:

Duel Silver prop 60mm
Will see how it goes with the prop but might remove it. A cheaper option to a Sammy to flick at the snags









Ever Green Bank Shad 50mm









Jackall Colt minnow 65mm









Jackall Squad minnow 65mm

















Jackall Squad shad 65mm









Jackall Squirrel 61mm









Jackall Mask 75mm. A hybrid bibbed soft plastic
















ZipBait Hickory.









Now for some weird ones :lol:

Jackson Kurokawanmushi worm 35mm









Yo-Zuri Slavko bug 55mm. Have always liked these but hadn't seen any at a "fishable" price ;-) 









And one I still dont know if I'll use or just add the the "Weird & Wonderful" collection
Jackall Baby Giron









With a SX40 for a size comparison  









Now I've just got to work out how to sneak in the next parcel that will arrive in the next day or two :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## breamfish (May 19, 2009)

Nice 

Got a link to this online shop?

thanks


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Those jackalls look sweet! Especially the mask, would love to hear a report when you get around to fishing it.


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

I think the bank shad is my favourite.

Though I think I may need the bank to fund one.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

And you went to all that trouble to make a nice little stand for the photos too!....that's right....you did mention boredom.


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm glad i don't have paypal i'd be in trouble,some funky looking lures you got yourself.
Clarkey


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

leftieant said:


> Buff
> 
> You are a bad, bad man.
> 
> That worm looks a little like a bardi - wonder how it would go on cod?


under 3 seconds before it smashed into 29099 bits.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Ooooh!

Luverly bling stuff. Yes! bad is the new Good!

Hardly a week goes by at our place without the cats barking at a courier, with something I have ordered for fishing. Never rods or reels, just lures, hooks, GPS bits, things that go ping!

Cheers all andybear :shock: :shock:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWTZprZ0AACPfgBAQcIWAAhApGIo/5//gMADNWw1T0yJoTanlPSDJkyNlPU0IibTSD1A0aAABoDVPNU9InpplGRtINAaaabWNiD4qsvG+UhpvOWylmxcaIk2OOHIlISKmuy2S0vGHNabRBKjw9RnigmExmGa9ij8z2M2glA1dmg03rrB9FgxiqeUoM0urtGPqEnjPZDqINcQHYjHsXqEbhRjmos3ViMJYA1AkogQgm3xJbFdWrhpeGjc+Qp/i6EYTGQKBO71ik0uIMAW+I2E10DqEz3kIi0UGBLUxA4ON7FjXiriKBr7CIN/i7kinChIGzTWzoA==


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Barrabundy said:


> And you went to all that trouble to make a nice little stand


Bit of a cheat, its just a section of the plastic packaging folded and a notch for the lure to sit in ;-)



RedPhoenix said:


> Noooooo! Keep that prop if you can. If for no other reason, than it's an excellent topwater Bass option


One already has the props removed but have a _couple_ more untouched


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

you have serious problems mr Buff.


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Davey G said:


> you have serious problems mr Buff.


Don't smoke, don't drink (often). Got to have at least one Vice ;-)


----------



## Rodman (Jun 29, 2007)

leftieant said:


> That worm looks a little like a bardi - wonder how it would go on cod?


Kurokawamushi = Black River Worm

Here's a couple in bardi grub colours.


----------



## simonsrat (Feb 13, 2009)

I have resisted the temptation to go back to those sites .... until now. Damn you!

Is the worm a floater or sinker?

cheers,

s


----------



## Rodman (Jun 29, 2007)

There are 3 different weights and actions - 1g/1.3g/2.7g - all sinking. Might be difficult to source though.


----------



## simonsrat (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks for that.


----------



## boydglin (Aug 12, 2010)

what about the mask what about the mask  i have never seen a bibbed hybrid very interested to see how it went


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

boydglin said:


> very interested to see how it went


So am I ;-) 
Still fighting a ongoing back issue and haven't been near the water since they arrived


----------



## perk (Jul 29, 2010)

Awesome lures. Keep the prop on mate i here they are deadly.


----------

